# Cervelo S1 Geometry



## jmh1452 (May 8, 2009)

Hey y'all I'm looking into doing a major upgrade from what I have now and possibly get a S1. The problem is I'm 6' 4'' and it's hard to find bikes that fit. I currently ride a 62cm and according to the cervelo website their geometry can fit almost anyone even though it's a 61. If anyone has any experience with their sizing or any advice please let me know, thx. My legs are 104cm from greater trochanter to the floor. Thanks.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm nearly 6'3" and ride a 2008 Soloist Team. I reckon the geometry is pretty close to the S1. I have the 61cm frame with plenty of seatpost to spare and had to put a 10mm shorter stem on it to fit.


----------

